# Ears curling back?



## Jax's Dad

Hey guys!

I finally decided to make an account. Jax has been a handful and I've had to learn a lot of stuff which mainly came from this forum. So hopefully it will be even better now that I made an account. Jax is almost 5 months now. His ears when floppy at around 3 1/2 - 4 months old. His ears went back up after about 2 weeks of floppy. They stayed nice and pointy until about a week ago. They are actually starting to curl back. Just the tips of the ears though. We had switched dog foods and he wasn't eating regularly so I am leaning more towards his lack of nutrition as the cause. I finally decided to switch to raw and have been feeding him leg quarters for the past 2 days. Any idea on why his ears would go floppy, straight up, and then start to curl back at the tips?

I can try to get a picture if needed.

Thanks!


----------



## VanBuren shepherds

Pictures are always great! Does he have all of his adult teeth in yet? He could be just finishing the teething process. At 5 months it is time to get serious about the ears, but if they were standing straight before then they will again. Nutrition does play a major part in ear development. First thing is to check for any ear infections. If that's clear you may need to assist with the ears by gluing or taping. Better to be safe then sorry!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## m1953

4 to 6 months is the prime teething age and many gsd pups ears flop during teething. Generally nothing to worry about especially since you pups ears where up until now.


----------



## Jax's Dad

Like I said his ears have gone down and come back up already. So this second round of ear issues has me concerned. You mentioned an ear infection? Jax has a broken toe, and I just recently found out that his good toes on that leg are rubbing raw from the constant contact from the bandage. The toes have minor swelling and are a bit rubbed raw. I have asked about this in a different forum but is it possible if there is an infection elsewhere (ie his toe) that this would cause ear issues? I say this only because the curling and the swelling of the toes were practically at the same time.

Thanks.


----------



## Mooch

Hex's ear tips always looked like they were curling "backwards' a little - that settled down by the time he was about 7 month old 
Their ears do weird things LOL


----------



## Mjwright91

I know this post is 7 years old. But my boys ears look like this right now 🤣 he’s 3.5 months. Too funny. Like little elf shoes.


----------



## mcfalco26

Mjwright91 said:


> I know this post is 7 years old. But my boys ears look like this right now 🤣 he’s 3.5 months. Too funny. Like little elf shoes.
> View attachment 561811


Did his ears ever straighten out? My female GSD is one and her one ear has looked JUST like this for 5 months.. looking for tips?


----------

